
Firefox 3 Beta 1: The Memory Use Says It All - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/20/firefox-3-beta-1-the-memory-use-says-it-all/
======
Elfan
Can a Mac user clarify what that is a screenshot of? Most people seem to be a
capture of CPU instead of memory use (in which case the author clearly has no
idea what he is talking about).

------
edgeztv
Check out <http://www.techdo.com/firefox-wonder-edition/>

It's a super slim, zero-install (you can use it side-by side with your current
FF installation), modded FF 1.5.

I've been using it for a week and it's a huge relief after putting up with
FF2's awful performance for so long! The FF team really needs to fix all their
garbage collection flaws in the next version if they want to retain their user
base.

------
SwellJoe
I'm seeing less memory usage, so far (I upgraded this afternoon, and have been
running for about 8 hours). It also doesn't crash every fifteen minutes the
way Gran Paradiso did when I tried it. Firebug 1.1 works, so I'm golden. Got
no bookmarks (delicious isn't available yet, I guess), but that won't kill me:
I only go to three sites anyway (Google, Reddit, News.YC) and I know those
addresses.

------
tarkin2
After a few minutes of using it my CPU and memory usage spiked. I had to end
firefox's process in the end.

More and more I think about switching to a webkit-based browser or opera,
although I've never found opera all that great. I really like firefox's UI but
it's too much of a resource hog these days.

------
nickb
Memory... what about CPU usage? It too is out of control.

~~~
Elfan
If you are seeing CPU performance degrade with time it is (likely) a symptom
of memory fragmentation. I have not seen any rendering benchmarks where gecko
fairs significantly worse than the others.

~~~
nickb
Not sure what the issue is but FF is using about 50% of my CPU.. steady. Other
browsers I tried use much, much less (usually less than 5%).

~~~
ntoshev
Are you running a dual-core CPU? ;)

It is likely that the pages you view contain aggressive Javascript and Firefox
doesn't do enough to tame it.

~~~
nickb
Yes, c2d. I care only because I hate fans coming on. I like my MBP silent.

